# UNIVERSIDADES PERÚ



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Todas las universidades se ven bien


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa universidad Cesar Vallejo es nueva, se nota, yo pensaba que la universidad pertenecia al grupo ADUNI - CESAR VALLEJO.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Esa universidad Cesar Vallejo es nueva, se nota, yo pensaba que la universidad pertenecia al grupo ADUNI - CESAR VALLEJO.



Nopo:lol: :lol: aunque la mayoria se confunde. La UCV-Lima es del alcalde de Trujillo, Cesar Acuña


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sebvill: aquí hay una foto de tu U. La tomó Omar24.  

*UNIVERSIDAD DEL PACIFICO*










Aquí están los dos grandes estadios universitarios del país:
*EL DE SAN MARCOS*

















Además de las tribunas, se ve algunos pabellones de estudios


*Y EL DE LA UNSA (AREQUIPA)*










*SAN MARCOS-AUDITORIO ELLA DUMBAR TEMPLE*










*UNIVERSIDAD DE LIMA-ZUM*










*UNIVERSIDAD SAN MARTIN-AUDITORIO DE LA FACULTAD DE MEDICINA*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bravazo el auditorio de la San Martin.


----------



## JOLUMIGO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Facultad de Medicina de la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo*

:lol: :lol: Aqui algunas fotos de mi facultad









Entrando a la facultad en el pabellon antiguo









El remodelado 2do piso del pabellon antiguo


















La alameda...


















El pool de aulas



























Auditorio


















Jardines



























Insituto Regional de Oftalmologia- IRO (de la Facultad de Medicina)









La canchita de fulbito









Laboratorios









La Biblioteca de Medicina


























































































Algunas tomas de alrededores
El Hospital Regional


















Las Torres de Primavera


















El Edificio Servat










Espero las disfruten
:lol: :banana: :lol:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Alguien sabe algo respecto a una "Universidad autónoma peruana" que querían hacer?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buena la facultad de medicina de la UNT una de las mejores del Perú.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa tomad e las torres de primavera se ve bien, que pena que la torre más alta esté atrás.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenas las imagenes de la facultad de medicina de la UNT. Hasta ahora no he entrado a este lugar. Bien con la vista de las spring towers!


----------



## universitario Perú (Apr 3, 2008)

*UNCP(universidad nacional del centro del perú)*

hola yo tambien quiero postear:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Acá mi Universidad, La San Ignacio de Loyola Lima-Perú





























Una de las aulas de la Escuela de Chef..











Al fondo la Escuela de Chef











La pasteleria











La planta de Huachipa


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es fácil encontrarse con Lulú caminando por ahí?


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Es fácil encontrarse con Lulú caminando por ahí?


Si fácil te la cruzas a cada rato...y siempre te saluda, no es sobrada para nada, y si tiene tiempo conversa un toke contigo.....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lulu es la rectora de la San Ignacio no?

y este patin que cargo tiene alli? CUIDADO CHICAS¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

libidito said:


> Lulu es la rectora de la San Ignacio no?
> 
> y este patin que cargo tiene alli? CUIDADO CHICAS¡¡¡¡¡


Lulu es la rectora, y Raúl Diez Canseco es el dueño de la Universidad, también del Instituto San Ignacio, además es dueño de las franquicias KFC, Pizza Hut, Burger King, etc.......


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

para los q no conocen queda en SMP al fondo se ven los cerros, justo el arbol tapa el edifcio de meidicina, y pueden ver q estan construyendo mas pisos en los Laboratoriod de Investigacion y Desarrollo (de ahi salen la mayoria d proyetos cientificos del Pais)


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

*Universidad Peruana de Ciencias UPC*

*Universidad Peruana de Ciencias UPC*


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

PERUnice said:


>


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

PABELLONES D Y C (UPC)


PABELLON H (UPC)


PABELLON J (UPC)



CAFETERIA Y STAR BUCKS (UPC)


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

*Universidad Peruana de Ciencias UPC*

[/QUOTE] 

banderas de laureate (UPC)
la fuente d agua y las scaleras d madera (UPC)


lugar onde la gnte se relaja (UPC)

[un 

huevo d jatos lindisimas alos alrededores de la univr UPC al fondo laas praderas y alamos 
[URL=http://imageshack.us]


cafe y starbucks por dentro (UPC)



el ojo , onde vienen los cntantes y bandas pa tocar los juevs (UPC)



alla el edificio d rayas verdes : stacionamiento de la UPC son como 3 o 4 pisos d full playa , tbn alli sta las losas deportivas (UPC)









atras un poco del club arabe palestino (UPC)


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

estas son algunas fotos de la universidad peruana de ciencias UPC


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

woww... q bonita la UPC... yo iba a estar en la UPC....:nuts:


----------



## JOSE-AQP (Dec 10, 2008)

Si la UPC, además de ser bonita es muy buena Universidad, fácil ahí estudio Arquitectura el próximo año, lo estoy descendiendo todavía.


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

si la upc es wenasa , estudio n la UPC ing de telecominc y ai voy ps andole duro asi ke studien y esfuersense ps , tl vez al momento d buskar una chamba la universidad d procedencia tnga influencia ,pero es minima , lo q mas cuenta es cuanto conocimiento posees y como t desembuelves , no importa donde estudies , donde lo agas simpre se competitivo y esmerate al maximo  sigan opinando plzzz , k me eh matao pra tomas stas fotos ,


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

QUE HERMOSA UNIVERSIDAD...DE LO MEJOR QUE HE VISTO HASTA AHORITA, PERO POR FAVOR NO REPITAN LAS FOTOS PARA NO RECARGAR EL THREAD, GRACIAS.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La ampliación que harán en la U de Lima está chevere, es decir, su espacio público libre, hay un buen tratamiento paisajístico, me gusta.

La UPC también se muestra con buena infraestructura. Ese cilindro vidriado no me gusta aunque está en algo...


PD: Por favor no repitamos mismas fotos ni coloquemos fotos tan enormes que recargan la página. Gracias y por favor, no replicar a este PD...


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

sory fue un error d codigos 
ALGUIEN SABE COMO BORRAR LAS FOTOS REPETIDAS ??


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> La ampliación que harán en la U de Lima está chevere, es decir, su espacio público libre, hay un buen tratamiento paisajístico, me gusta.
> 
> La UPC también se muestra con buena infraestructura. Ese cilindro vidriado no me gusta aunque está en algo...
> 
> ...


lo mejor de la amliacion es q por el fuera se ve como un gran parque con areas verdes pero abajo de todo hay un estacionamiento de 3 niveles con capacidad para 1.125 autos

mas info: http://fresno.ulima.edu.pe/wu/wurn_...CB8CC05257465004B6BE4?OpenDocument&video=true


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Viendo a nuestras universidades, admiro aún más a la "Autónoma de Mexico" ... y a los que la proyectaron.....con razón es Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad. et:


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

La UPS ya pase jaja...no en serio si es buena universidad mi tia vive al costado en la calle el recuerdo y se queja que los alumnos siempre se ponen a tomar por ahi y despues dejan las latas tiradas.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Bonita la UPC aunque algunos de los detalles de los edificios no me gustan mucho como las escaleras rojas y el edificio vidriado, quizá si las ventanas hubieran sido cuadrados grandes quedaria mejor. Chvere que tengan un Starbucks adentro.

Faltan fotos de la Super Cato!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

UPC bonita Universidad dias a tras estuve en ella, tiene una infraestructura envidiable..


----------



## marvt (Jan 20, 2009)

*una puno*

Algunas fotos de la universidad de Puno


----------



## marvt (Jan 20, 2009)

*una Puno*

Mas fotos de la universidad de Puno


----------



## marvt (Jan 20, 2009)

*Una Puno*

Seguimos con Puno


----------



## ohhjessy (Jun 29, 2009)

wow k bonita la universidad de PUNO  muy buena las fotos http://img20.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=62829_una1_122_531lo.jpg

=)!!!


----------

